# Best place to buy Conti GP4000S



## LeRoi (Jan 4, 2007)

I see probikekit.com has them for about $36, but then I have to deal with shipping from overseas. Anybody know a US based company that has them for around the same price?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Deal with them! They are AWESOME and you will OT find a better price.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Probikekit is a good dealer. I've never had a problem with them, nor have I had a problem with import duty.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*LaBicicletta*



LeRoi said:


> I see probikekit.com has them for about $36, but then I have to deal with shipping from overseas. Anybody know a US based company that has them for around the same price?


LaBicicletta has them (team price, order 10 or more) at that price. I just order 10 and then sell them to the ride group at cost. labicicletta.com


----------



## Area Man (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice price but approx $24.50 for shipping? If I read corr., that is. Ok for bulk maybe. $49 + $10 at the La Bicicletta place. At Worldclasscycles it's $50.50 including shipping plus a tube. I need a couple GP4000 myself so I'll be watching this thread. Thanks.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

probikekit doesn't charge for shipping, and the goods are on my doorstep (Oregon) in 7 days.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently all the new black GP4000 tires that are now shipping from germany have the black chili compound so there many now be no need to pay the extra to get the "S" version as the standard black non 's' version is the same tire.

Apparently the new packaging reflects this so if it doesn't say Black Chili on the packaging then it is old stock. The black Chili compound rubber also looks different it has less of the shiny silicon look and more of the natural rubber look and feel. It's easy to spot when the two tyires are side by side.

For more information see the following page. You don't need to speak German to understand the list of tires that now have Black Chili compound.

Ref: http://www.conti-online.com/generat...hrrad/allgemein/innovation/blackchili_de.html


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

$36.80 with coupon this week - http://www.cyclefixx.com/ContinentalGrandPrix4000S.htm

$34.99 for 700x25's here http://wheelandsprocket.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&sort=brandasc&id=5886


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

the only thing i have about pbk is they do a poor job of packaging/protecting the products. For something like tires, it doesnt really matter, but for others, it does.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> Apparently all the new black GP4000 tires that are now shipping from germany have the black chili compound so there many now be no need to pay the extra to get the "S" version as the standard black non 's' version is the same tire.
> 
> Apparently the new packaging reflects this so if it doesn't say Black Chili on the packaging then it is old stock. The black Chili compound rubber also looks different it has less of the shiny silicon look and more of the natural rubber look and feel. It's easy to spot when the two tyires are side by side.
> 
> ...


*THEY AREN'T THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad2: *


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> *THEY AREN'T THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad2: *


Have you checked with Continental?

Whats did you make of the reference page that I quoted in my post?

The only reason I found this on the german site is that I went looking because a local grey importer claimed to have GP4000 tyres (not GP4000S tyres) with black chili. When I queried him he claimed all the packaging said black chili. I thought he had his wires crossed so I went and checked the site and found the page I referenced.

If you looking at stock on your shelf in shops in the US you are correct they are not the same and I guess this is because they are still clearing the old stock.

I could of course have this all wrong and your source/s of information could be more reliable than mine.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> When I queried him he claimed all the packaging said black chili.


That's true. It's just a sticker. Here's one I just bought, and I didn't put the Black Chili sticker there:


----------



## Speed7 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Gp 4000s*



LeRoi said:


> I see probikekit.com has them for about $36, but then I have to deal with shipping from overseas. Anybody know a US based company that has them for around the same price?


I bought some 4000s from www.cyclefixx.com and got 10% off by joining their mailing list, copuon code cyc1962. paid about $41


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> Have you checked with Continental?
> 
> Whats did you make of the reference page that I quoted in my post?
> 
> ...


Per The Conti Rep:

4000S has the Black Chili tread compound and the 330 tpi casing
4000 w/Black Chili carries the same tread, but the casing is a lower tpi 
4000 w/any other color doesn't have Black Chili and rides on the lower tpi casing

This is what he told us, and he's been a Conti rep for YEARS!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying. That's basically what I was able to gather from the Conti site too.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Many thanks for clarrifying and putting me right on this.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Per The Conti Rep:
> 
> 4000S has the Black Chili tread compound and the 330 tpi casing
> 4000 w/Black Chili carries the same tread, but the casing is a lower tpi
> ...


But wait.... the standard GP4000 has 330 tpi casing. I smell a marketing rat.

Reference:http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../rennrad/grand_prix_4000/hidden/daten_de.html

" Seit Herbst 2004 fahren unsere Pro Teams mit der neuen Vectran-Breaker Technologie des GP 4000. T-Mobile Team Mechaniker: Perry Moerman, Stefan Ullrich, Bernd Schlechte.

Die Karkasse des Grand Prix 4000 besteht aus:

3 Karkasslagen aus Nylon mit insgesamt 330 Fäden pro Zoll (tpi) + 1 Lage Vectrangewebe"


The following comment has been edited/added to this post after fixing some old punctured tubes.

I wonder if it doesn't make economical sense to make two black GP4000 tyres. Why not make them both the same (can do them all in one production run) and just stamp some of them differently and sell one at a premium price. If this is what they are doing everyone will catch on and they will drop one of the two variants or just price them the same. 

I wonder if I can get some sort of prize for uncovering this scandal (assuming I am right) like the journalists who exposed watergate....wait I can see me on the cover of Time Magazine already! (is it true that tyre patch vulcanising gunk can give you hallucinations and visions of grander or am I really destined for fame and rewards)


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> But wait.... the standard GP4000 has 330 tpi casing. I smell a marketing rat.
> 
> Reference:http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../rennrad/grand_prix_4000/hidden/daten_de.html
> 
> ...


Dateline NBC on line 2....
Hello, I'm Chris Hansen...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> But wait.... the standard GP4000 has 330 tpi casing. I smell a marketing rat.


What's funny is that I couldn't find the thread count for the GP4000 on the Conti site. And the GP4000 and GP4000S are the same price at biketiresdirect.com (where I usually buy my tires). I think you're on to something.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Has someone ridden them both for an extended period? What, if anything, are the differences in ride?


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr John the web site I page refeerenced is the German site of continental


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

The new winner (though not for the 4000S)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...leandbandbandb-Road-Tire-Grand-Prix-4000.html

Use code 61199 to save 20% more.

Get 'em while they last.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

bikeisland has them for $37 shipped. I got mine in three days...


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Sierra is $26.50 shipped.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

ox_rider said:


> Sierra is $26.50 shipped.


Those aren't the 'S' tires...


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

*Look at OP*



ox_rider said:


> The new winner (though not for the 4000S)
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...leandbandbandb-Road-Tire-Grand-Prix-4000.html
> 
> ...


I said they weren't "S." At $24/tire, I can do without the upgrade. I want it, but I am not even sure I would notice the difference.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

how did you get it for $24 each ?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

What's the difference between "S" and non "S"?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> I smell a marketing rat.


Let's see, the box says, 'Handmade in Germany' and you only smell one?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Let's see, the box says, 'Handmade in Germany' and you only smell one?


LOL... yeah, I've never even understood that. How do you 'handmake' a tire?


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*ebay anyone?*

This equals 31.98 delivered, per tire:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CONTINENTAL...ryZ42334QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> LOL... yeah, I've never even understood that. How do you 'handmake' a tire?


Labels are hand applied in Germany? Maybe stuck into boxes? I've heard that in Italy they can legally claim "made" by painting the frames there...

Actually, some tires are "made" by gluing the tread to the casing... but I don't think that applies to these tires.


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> *THEY AREN'T THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad2: *


They are the same


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

*Magic*



nismosr said:


> how did you get it for $24 each ?


I bought them at STP during the pre-x-mas sale and used a 20% coupon. See OP. My actual shipped price was $26.50/tire. STP is a $38/tire now.

Again, these are not the S tires.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

So, as we argue about which 4000 is which, has anyone actually rode them in puncturevine territory? How does the Vectran belt stand up to them, if at all?


----------



## Triker (Sep 27, 2004)

California L33 said:


> So, as we argue about which 4000 is which, has anyone actually rode them in puncturevine territory? How does the Vectran belt stand up to them, if at all?


I've ridden Conti's for years and the 4000S are the best yet. I KNOW they are not the same as the 4000 because they go on my wheels a lot easier than the 4000s. The 4000 are beasts to get on, the 4000s slide on without the hollerin.


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

California L33 said:


> So, as we argue about which 4000 is which, has anyone actually rode them in puncturevine territory? How does the Vectran belt stand up to them, if at all?


I am getting close to wearing out a set. I have already ordered a replacement set. To date I have not had a single puncture in this set of tyres while my mates have had heaps. I have dug lots of glass out of the tyres but have yet to have anything puncture the vectran layer.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Hellbent said:


> I am getting close to wearing out a set. I have already ordered a replacement set. To date I have not had a single puncture in this set of tyres while my mates have had heaps. I have dug lots of glass out of the tyres but have yet to have anything puncture the vectran layer.


How many miles did you get out of them?


----------



## Hellbent (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I can't give you an accurate answer to this as I am currently not running a bike computer and a guess would be fairly inaccurate.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hellbent said:


> I am getting close to wearing out a set. I have already ordered a replacement set. To date I have not had a single puncture in this set of tyres while my mates have had heaps. I have dug lots of glass out of the tyres but have yet to have anything puncture the vectran layer.


 I've had many types of 'puncture resistant' tires over the last couple of decades. Most have been good stopping just about everything, with the exception of puncturevine which is a force unto itself. One website described it as a plant that appeared to have been engineered to flatten bicycle tires. That's why I specifically asked about PV vs. Vectran.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

brujenn said:


> This equals 31.98 delivered, per tire:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CONTINENTAL...ryZ42334QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks brujenn, I just bought me a set.

Bill


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

*Conti 4000s*

OK, so after riding them for two years, I give up. Nothing but flats. I must have went thru 8 tires in this time with none of them ever going over 1,000 miles. Just this weekend, I had two flats on seemingly good roads in the Katy/Houston area. The first flat was from a small rock and the other was a thin piece of wire (from a car radial tire? or something like that). All tires had tons of tread left but the rubber on the outside just gets mangled. No, I don't place a patch on the inside of the tire where the original pucture occurred but then again, I've never had a flat in the exact same place as a prior.

Any suggestions for replacements? One of my riding buddies rides the Pro 2s and I've never seen him with a flat. I ride approx 18-19 mph avg and hardly ever on the chip-seal roads our lovely county gov'ts are so fond of using around here.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Yup its good*

Stick with the probekit dealer its good


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

just got me set ,should havem tomorrow off ebay ,fast shipper


----------



## Swildey (Oct 24, 2007)

I just bought a set of the 4000S for 75 bucks...I have not received them yet. If they're anything like the regular 4000's I'll be a happy camper. I got mine off eBay.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

brujenn said:


> This equals 31.98 delivered, per tire:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CONTINENTAL...ryZ42334QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


just gottem today & mounted them, you need 2 levers to put on & they are the "S"tires ,good deal ,too cold & rainy out to try ,they feel sticky to the touch,shipping was very fast


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*delay*

Getting delayed????is this the main problem there??


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*2 tires for sale*

I have 2 brand new Conti 4000 tires for sale. The black tires came on my bike when I bought it last week. I rode 9 miles on them before swapping to a new pair of white Vittorio tires that matched the color of my new bike.

PM me if you want a really good deal. I live in San Diego but could mail them.

bikerneil


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

As for new Grand Prix 4000 - just like almost all new high-tpi tires, 4000 are ***** to mount. I leave my 4000 on the lawn in the sun, let them heat up, and they are easy to mount on every wheel I have. Same goes for Grand Prix 3000 and Grand Prix 4-Season (which I never use, because it's too heavy). Vittoria Open Corsa (290 tpi), Veloflex Pave (300 tpi) and Record (350 tpi, 130 grams), and Deda RS Corsa (300 tpi) are similar, but they weigh less, except for the Vittoria Open Corsa. As for the Grand Prix 4000, Continental is dreaming when it said the tire weigh 205 grams! The 4000 weighs somewhere between 215-225 grams, for a 700X23 tire.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

As for new Grand Prix 4000 - just like almost all new high-tpi tires, 4000 are bear to mount. I leave my 4000 on the lawn in the sun, let them heat up, and they are easy to mount on every wheel I have. Same goes for Grand Prix 3000 and Grand Prix 4-Season (which I never use, because it's too heavy). Vittoria Open Corsa (290 tpi), Veloflex Pave (300 tpi) and Record (350 tpi, 130 grams), and Deda RS Corsa (300 tpi) are similar, but they weigh less, except for the Vittoria Open Corsa. As for the Grand Prix 4000, Continental is dreaming when it said the tire weigh 205 grams! The 4000 weighs somewhere between 215-225 grams, for a 700X23 tire.


----------

